# black cherry log



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

cut this down after work has some nice figure, want some black cherry for my next millin adventure comeing up shortly, butt log 18 to 20 in across . got 6 nice logs out of her. I don't think iv seen one with this contrast from red to white back there.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 10, 2014)

Holy Sapwood Batman err I mean Duck man. I don't think I have ever seen cherry with that big of a layer of sapwood. That will make for some purty boards

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh man that is the prettiest cherry log I have ever seen. Just imagine the book matched top with that contrast!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2014)

I will be watching for that. I have a request to do another cherry drum for a guy that already has a cherry drum from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh man that is the prettiest cherry log I have ever seen. Just imagine the book matched top with that contrast!


 
thanks kevin it has a crotch at 5 feet but that fat little butt log is kinda narly and heavy too. theres a few more in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> Holy Sapwood Batman err I mean Duck man. I don't think I have ever seen cherry with that big of a layer of sapwood. That will make for some purty boards



I had the same exact thought! Except for the word 'boards'... Change 'boards' to blanks or bowls, and I agree 1000%!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 11, 2014)

That* is* a great grain/color configuration for bowls. I 've been thinkin.....thinkin' that I ought to pack up my lathe and just move out there to your place. Turn ugly wood all day, eat fresh crappie, and sleep on a hay pile in barn. Get up with the chickens and do it again. Turners heaven...all the ugly wood you can handle! And, I wouldn't be a damn Californian any more!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

